# Spade bit sharpening



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Was doing some wood boring to run some cable and discovered that one of my spade bits is too dull to be of any use. What is the best way to sharpen these.. or is it better to just toss it and buy a new one? I was thinking of trying to touch the edge up with a file as there are no nicks or gouges in it.

Thanks in advance

Brian


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

You can touch up the blade without any problem, but just as with morticing chisels you want to stay on the inside so you don't change the diameter.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

When my grand dad was still doing cabinetry work, he sharpened most "spade" bits with just a small flat file.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I suppose it's a bit late, but I should have mentioned the small "spurs" on the outboard side of the bit. In looking at the bit, it appears that the inboard side of the spur is a cutting edge, as well as the bevelled edge at the end of the spade. Not sure if I have a file that small, but then the tool store is just down the road. 

Thanks

Brian


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

If you don't have or can't find a file that small, try an emery board or you might try a very fine grade of sand paper, 400-800 grit. Just remember, sand/file very lightly, just enough to remove the spurs. Spade bits, I've noticed spade bits have a tendancy of getting spurs on them. If all you're going to be doing is running wiring, try getting auger bits. They hold up much better than the spade bits. They also "clean-out" much better. (Removal of the wood chips)


----------

